# Delta-Rockwell Bandsaw



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello all, 
It's me again with another CL find, and hoping that you kind folks can offer some direction. I have been waiting patiently to find a used bandsaw, and haven't had any luck until now. I am close to pulling the trigger and buying the grizzly G0555 bandsaw, or whatever the model number is for their $525 saw. But I just found these two CL ads. I am going to look at the first one model 28-300 tomorrow 

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/2918665183.html

And Monday morning I'm going to look at this model 28-240

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/2919678535.html

They are supposed to be posting pics soon on this one , but I'm going to look at it Monday.

Does anyone have knowledge of either of these two models?
And if so, are they worth the money, or would I be better off buying the grizzly?

I'm not sure about the hp of the first one, but the second one says 1/2 hp. That doesn't seem like enough hp to me. Your thoughts?

Thank in advance.

Jim


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

FWIW, I think they're both priced too high. I got my 1950 Delta Rockwell for $200 with a bunch of blades. Not saying I didn't get a heck of a deal on it, as I may have, but I think $400 is way too much.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a Rockwell 28 203 which looks really close to the 28 300 your going to look at. I am really happy with mine I just did a few upgrades I got cool blocks some new blades and a fence. I spent 300 for mine but it didn't have any rust on it and the paint was in better shape. In the shape its in I would offer 250. 
[URL="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc449/woodworkingkid/?action=view&current=013.jpg"]


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

After doing some research, I've found that the 28-300 is a metal/wood cutting bandsaw. I don't think I will ever be doing much metal work, so would it be better to just buy a bandsaw designed just for wood?


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Here are some pics of the 28-240


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

In the plus column for the 28-240: 1) original belt guard, 2) the riser block and extended blade guard, 3) original retirement light (worth $$), 4) older style faucet knobs, 5) pretty clean condition suggesting it was well cared for. In the minus column: 1) I'm not a big fan of the open stand but that's just me. 2) I'm not sure if that is the original motor. Might be, I just can't tell from the photo. 3) no fence. Assuming no cracks in the trunnions, I think that's a pretty nice saw. Wouldn't hurt to offer $325-$350 and see if he bites. But even at $400 I think I could take it and not feel like I got took. Looks like a Delta 40-440 24" scroll saw in the background to the left of the tractor. Hard to tell, the motor is mounted differently than mine. Maybe offer a package deal?


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Would it be difficult and/or practical to put an aftermarket 1 hp or 1 1/2 hp motor on the 28-240?
I looked at the 28-300 yoday and wasn't impressed. Mot taken care of, lots of rust, and some vibration. I know any bandsaw I get will need tuned, but that one seems like too much money for the shape it's in.
I may just buy a new grizzly for $525 shipped. What would you guys do?
Buy the used delta 28-240 or new Grizzly G0555?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

jg2259 said:


> I may just buy a new grizzly for $525 shipped. What would you guys do?
> Buy the used delta 28-240 or new Grizzly G0555?


As someone who really likes older Rockwell/Delta machines, I'd have to say go with the Grizzly. Twice the HP, comes with a fence and comes with a WARRANTY. You can add a riser block as the need arises.


----------



## Bob R (Sep 22, 2010)

jg2259 said:


> Would it be difficult and/or practical to put an aftermarket 1 hp or 1 1/2 hp motor on the 28-240?
> I looked at the 28-300 yoday and wasn't impressed. Mot taken care of, lots of rust, and some vibration. I know any bandsaw I get will need tuned, but that one seems like too much money for the shape it's in.
> I may just buy a new grizzly for $525 shipped. What would you guys do?
> Buy the used delta 28-240 or new Grizzly G0555?


I'd go with the Delta 28-240 if you can get him to come down on the price, that's a real saw.

And no it wouldn't be hard to put a larger motor on it.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Band Saw*

Hi!
We use the 14" Delta saw...bought it many years ago and neva looked back. :thumbsup:! Grizzly is probably the best oversea's deal, however.
Motors are generally very easy to upgrade ! However, unlike 25 years ago, even used motors (w/ standard frames), are not as inexpensive and widespread as in yesteryear. New quality motors are hard to find @ reasonable prices :furious:!
Good news, however, is that with few moving parts, older induction motors should (with good upkeep) last nearly forever.
Tips: After running motor for 5-10 minutes under, simply smell it. If it emits a slight burning smell, pass on it...the insulating laquer on windings have been overheated at one point in time, and are due to fail soon :thumbdown:! Bearings are usually easy to replace, if you are mech. inclined to do so! 
If confident, go with the Delta, if not, Grizzly stuff is well worth a closer look :thumbsup:!
Best,
Marena


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I decided to not even go look at the 28-240 since he sent me pictures, and in the meantime I made the decision to go with the Grizzly. I called the fella, who like me is a former patternmaker, and told him if he didn't sell it, to give me a call. The reason being is that I am not really hard pressed for a bandsaw at this time. I have other needs, such as a jointer and a planer. I just bought the Rigid belt/spindle sander, and I can use it and my jigsaw for cutting curves for the time being. Then, when I do buy a bandsaw, I will already have the jointer and planer to use when resawing. 
I want to thank you guys for your input on this, because I might have made a hasty decision without you. If he can't sell the Delta for what he wants, and gives me a call, I'll still have that option also.
Thanks again.


----------

